

Impress.js - lelf
http://bartaz.github.io/impress.js/#/bored

======
tvon
Previously:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6532542](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6532542)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3476403](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3476403)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3519238](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3519238)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4981416](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4981416)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3414012](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3414012)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4926839](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4926839)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3424199](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3424199)

(edit: fixed "Perviously")

~~~
dakridge
I know! I feel like I see a post on this thing once a month!

------
bluetidepro
Don't get me wrong, this looks incredible and works great, but can someone
answer this question for me... "Why?" What's the point of this much
'flashiness' in a slide-based presentation? I feel like this would be more
effort than it's worth. If you use something like Keynote on your Mac, you can
make some pretty incredible and well done slideshows. I think this could be
awesome and useful for some things (non slideshow related), but I think it's a
bit 'too much' for a slide-based presentation.

Sometimes when I see all of these fancy JS plugins I feel like people need to
be reminded " _just because you CAN, doesn 't mean you SHOULD._" But again,
this is well done and the author did a fantastic job coding this. I'm not
trying to say anything bad on the quality of this, just the practical use.

~~~
cpbotha
A good reason for using a non-linear tool such as this, is that you're able to
layout your points (slides) on an infinite canvas, and make use of that
specific layout to better explain how each point fits into the whole
structure.

For example, I've used impress.js to fan out from a central idea along
different lines of work, each line being punctuated with different slides. The
cool thing is, you can make a virtual overview slide that shows the whole
clickable canvas.

I've also used the layout to embed images resulting from intermediate
algorithm stages directly inside those stages in the diagram.

Besides that, and the flashiness which is definitely nice to have, your
presentations are in an open format that's not locked to a specific vendor.
(this is coming from someone with more than 10 years of academic presentations
in powerpoint, which I now have trouble re-using due to almost 100% Linux
everywhere. LibreOffice Impress 4.1 can display them, but much is lost in the
conversion :)

------
nirvanatikku
I'm a big fan of Prezi, and think that impress.js is pretty sweet, but I have
to admit, every time I try to dive in and use either tool to build a
presentation, I realize how much planning is required to execute one
effectively.

I'm still a huge fan of reveal.js[1] and love the fact that I can get a rich
presentation, with all the functionality I need in an easy-to-use, extensible
framework. Ever since discovering it, I haven't been able to present well with
anything else...

[1] [http://lab.hakim.se/reveal-js/](http://lab.hakim.se/reveal-js/)

~~~
ckluis
Agreed. Agreed so much that we built a presentation plugin with an HTML5
Canvas editor on the backend of WordPress to power presentations built with
deck.js.

Oh and we also automatically create an embed and provide a modal for notes for
supporting materials.

Presentation javascript frameworks are awesome (I have a list of like 50), but
building in them is not for the feignt of heart.

[https://seoslides.com](https://seoslides.com) if you are interested or
[http://wordpress.org/plugins/seoslides/](http://wordpress.org/plugins/seoslides/)
for the wordpress repository

------
ktavera
Here is an incomplete prototype I developed of a UI to build impress.js
presentations
[http://stepludesigner.azurewebsites.net/designer/index/1](http://stepludesigner.azurewebsites.net/designer/index/1)

(make sure to add a few slides and go to the "Presentation Designer" tab)

------
tvararu
If you're interested in building a single-page website or app with similar
layouting and transitions I recommend the much more flexible, cross-browser
friendly jmpress.js[1] jQuery port.

[1]
[http://jmpressjs.github.io/jmpress.js/](http://jmpressjs.github.io/jmpress.js/)

------
jofer
Neat!

I think this would be a great way to present a poster online, actually...

This varies wildly by discipline, but at least in my specific field, a lot of
the "meat" (and almost all of the discussion) at scientific conferences is in
the poster sessions. Talks are 12 minutes long, with essentially no time for
questions afterwards (it's usually skipped to make up for other people's talks
running long). Talks are more prestigious, but new results are usually
presented as posters to allow for more feedback.

Putting up a .pdf of a 72"x42" poster after the conference is actually fairly
terrible way to share the work.

Something like this to step through specific sections while showing the
overall flow of the printed poster would be very effective.

------
solox3
Is it natural to be frustrated at how hard it is to leave the page, mid-
presentation?

~~~
mcdougle
That's the major problem with these presentations, IMO.

It'd be best not to make each slide a separate item on my browser's
back/forward navgation, especially when there's built-in functionality to move
about the presentation otherwise. It breaks usability and frustrates users!

------
dochtman
If you like Impress.js, Hovercraft might be of interest.

[https://github.com/regebro/hovercraft](https://github.com/regebro/hovercraft)

------
progx
It was posted here before, what change in the last 12 Month?

------
TallboyOne
If you want more of the same:
[http://pineapple.io/tags/presentations](http://pineapple.io/tags/presentations)

------
lylejohnson
A link to the Git repo:

[https://github.com/bartaz/impress.js](https://github.com/bartaz/impress.js)

------
gotofritz
This is rather old

------
bagosm
Looks good, and nice features. What I was missing most in the presentation was
the ability to use mouse wheel

------
tehwalrus
suffers from the same problem as Prezi; makes some people in the audience
dizzy.

I did use Prezi for a talk at the start of my PhD - I'm now back on beamer,
and not only because I can get equations to render more easily.

------
krapp
It looks nice, but not being able to use my mouse to navigate is kind of
annoying.

------
nticompass
For fun, try to use your mouse's scrollwheel on the page :)

------
doobius
I think this looks great, nice work.

------
tux
wow I'm impressed :) Very good JavaScript Thanks.

------
the1
these slideshows are new <marquee><blink>

------
ateevchopra
I must say I'm impressed ! This is so great. Awesome work. And I'm totally
gonna try this in my next talk. Till then i wanna ask that is there any way we
guys make this more awesome by adding some effects and colors. Or possibly
make an online editor, which will help common people to make such
presentations ?

